# Mathews Cams - How to read the cam info??



## 2317 (Jan 21, 2009)

*cam slam*

just call mathews thay will tell you


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yours is a 29.5, the D-CR is the 29". There is a one inch difference between the D and the DLD with the same cam. That D-CR is a 29 on the DLD and a 28 on the Drenalin. Sending you a PM.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Here are the cam tables on Mathews web site: http://mathewsinc.com/data/mathewsinc/file/245_4829_245_4829_Cam Tables.xls


----------



## Rick9 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Thank You*

Thanks everyone
Got it.
Much appreciated.
Rick


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...any time fella! :smile:


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

Tecumseh said:


> Here are the cam tables on Mathews web site: http://mathewsinc.com/data/mathewsinc/file/245_4829_245_4829_Cam Tables.xls


OK, it looks like they took it off their wep site. Where can I find it now?


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

*Hope It's Not Too Jumbled*

Drenalin LD Cams 65% Let-Off 

Part#	Cam	Drenalin Draw Length	RH or LH
12900A	CAM D-AR 65% 30R DL31R ASY 31"	RH
12902.5A	CAM D-B.5R 65% 29.5R DL30.5R ASY 30.5"	RH
12902A	CAM D-BR 65% 29R DL30R ASY 30”	RH
12904.5A	CAM D-C.5R 65% 28.5R DL29.5R ASY 29.5”	RH
12904A	CAM D-CR 65% 28R DL29R ASY 29”	RH
12906.5A	CAM D-D.5R 65% 27.5R DL28.5R ASY 28.5”	RH
12906A	CAM D-DR 65% 27R DL28R ASY 28”	RH
12908.5A	CAM D-E.5R 65% 26.5R DL27.5R ASY 27.5”	RH
12908A	CAM D-ER 65% 26R DL27R ASY 27”	RH
12910.5A	CAM D-F.5R 65% 25.5R DL26.5R ASY 26.5”	RH
12910A	CAM D-FR 65% 25R DL26R ASY 26”	RH
12901A	CAM D-AL 65% 30L DL31L ASY 31"	LH
12903.5A	CAM D-B.5L 65% 29.5L DL30.5L ASY 30.5"	LH
12903A	CAM D-BL 65% 29L DL30L ASY 30”	LH
12905.5A	CAM D-C.5L 65% 28.5L DL29.5L ASY 29.5”	LH
12905A	CAM D-CL 65% 28L DL29L ASY 29”	LH
12907.5A	CAM D-D.5L 65% 27.5L DL28.5L ASY 28.5”	LH
12907A	CAM D-DL 65% 27L DL28L ASY 28”	LH
12909.5A	CAM D-E.5L 65% 26.5L DL27.5L ASY 27.5”	LH
12909A	CAM D-EL 65% 26L DL27L ASY 27”	LH
12911.5A	CAM D-F.5L 65% 25.5L DL26.5L ASY 26.5”	LH
12911A	CAM D-FL 65% 25L DL26L ASY 26”	LH
Drenalin LD Cams 80% Let-Off 

Part#	Cam	Drenalin Draw Length	RH or LH
12800A	CAM D-AR 80% 30R DL31R ASY 31"	RH
12802.5A	CAM D-B.5R 80% 29.5R DL30.5R ASY 30.5"	RH
12802A	CAM D-BR 80% 29R DL30R ASY 30”	RH
12804.5A	CAM D-C.5R 80% 28.5R DL29.5R ASY 29.5”	RH
12804A	CAM D-CR 80% 28R DL29R ASY 29”	RH
12806.5A	CAM D-D.5R 80% 27.5R DL28.5R ASY 28.5”	RH
12806A	CAM D-DR 80% 27R DL28R ASY 28”	RH
12808.5A	CAM D-E.5R 80% 26.5R DL27.5R ASY 27.5”	RH
12808A	CAM D-ER 80% 26R DL27R ASY 27”	RH
12810.5A	CAM D-F.5R 80% 25.5R DL26.5R ASY 26.5”	RH
12810A	CAM D-FR 80% 25R DL26R ASY 26”	RH
12801A	CAM D-AL 80% 30L DL31L ASY 31"	LH
12803.5A	CAM D-B.5L 80% 29.5L DL30.5L ASY 30.5"	LH
12803A	CAM D-BL 80% 29L DL30L ASY 30”	LH
12805.5A	CAM D-C.5L 80% 28.5L DL29.5L ASY 29.5”	LH
12805A	CAM D-CL 80% 28L DL29L ASY 29”	LH
12807.5A	CAM D-D.5L 80% 27.5L DL28.5L ASY 28.5”	LH
12807A	CAM D-DL 80% 27L DL28L ASY 28”	LH
12809.5A	CAM D-E.5L 80% 26.5L DL27.5L ASY 27.5”	LH
12809A	CAM D-EL 80% 26L DL27L ASY 27”	LH
12811.5A	CAM D-F.5L 80% 25.5L DL26.5L ASY 26.5”	LH
12811A	CAM D-FL 80% 25L DL26L ASY 26”	LH


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

i am lost....what cam do i need for a ld 27.5" 80 percent...thanks


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

i currently have a d-e.5r and it sure doesnt feel like 80 percent


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

12808.5A CAM D-E.5R 80% 26.5R DL27.5R ASY 27.5” RH

It will say E.5RHL


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

still a little lost...so is mine 27.5" 65 percent?


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

WEATHERBY460 said:


> still a little lost...so is mine 27.5" 65 percent?


If the cam doesn't say HL after the coding, then it is 65%.


----------

